# Anoyne hear about William Trubridge?



## SaltAddict (Jan 6, 2010)

He broke his own record Tuesday. 100 meters (328ft) free diving. Unassisted free dive. One breath, one man, one wetsuit. No weight belt, no sled, no airbag, and no fins. That's impressive! 

His previous record was 82 meters. That's alotta feet on one breath.


----------



## HateCheese (Oct 2, 2007)

Just amazing what he did. Think I read somewhere that it was well over 4 minutes holding his breath. The 'no fins' part of it is remarkable...


----------



## scubapro (Nov 27, 2010)

Amazing. I'd be doing good to stay on the bottom of a typical swimming pool for 4 minutes...


----------



## dsar592 (Oct 12, 2007)

I've read many articles online about this and just last week saw a show featuring two women that hold records doing this. It talked about how they train their bodies and fool their bodies into thinking they have more air than they really do.. It was very interesting.


----------



## buceodelrio (Aug 3, 2009)

He used a wetsuit and NO weight? Interesting. How thick was the suit ?


----------



## SaltAddict (Jan 6, 2010)

The wetsuit looked to be a camo deal, so I would guess 3mm. That certainly caught my eye. I'm so positive bouyant, I need serious weight to sink a 3. The no fins also made me say wow. To propel yourself that deep, wetsuit, no weight, no fins, and one breath... I mean Damn. What's next, he drags a bag full of basketballs with him?:boxing::boxing:


----------

